# buying DVC points resale



## luv2vacation (Sep 20, 2007)

I own 4 TS (float weeks) and am new to TUG.  My husband LOVES Disney.  Almost bought DVC while on an exchange at SSR in July but too much money right now and don't really need that many points (160) - we only go every 2-3 years and usually only the 2 of us, so a 1 BR or studio is plenty big (don't need a kitchen because I don't cook!).  I know that if you already own at DVC, you can ADD points in smaller increments.

My question is, if buying resale, does anybody know if you can buy smaller than 160 pts. to start, say 50-75?  Also, where is the best place to look to buy resale DVC points and about how much should I expect to pay?

Thanks for all the info that everyone on TUG shares!
  Kathy

By the way, he passed his love of Disney onto my oldest daughter.  At 23 (2 years ago), she bought her first DVC TS!!


----------



## RDalla (Sep 21, 2007)

*Disney points*

Check out the timeshare store at:  http://www.dvc-resales.com  They will sell you smaller amounts of points.  I sold my Disney timeshare with them and had good luck.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, you can buy smaller contracts via resale. The smallest contract available would be 25 points. Expect to pay a higher premium for those smaller contracts. Occasionally e-bay will have smaller contracts for sale and I also would suggest the timeshare store. Glood luck with your search, the smaller contracts sell fast.


----------



## Gracey (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought my resale through here:  http://www.dvcbyresale.com/


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 21, 2007)

One more thing, make sure that the contract you are buying has not been stripped of points.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2007)

...unless it is priced appropriately.  Should be about a $10-$11 difference per point.


----------



## luv2vacation (Sep 21, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> One more thing, make sure that the contract you are buying has not been stripped of points.




Sorry, I don't understand.  What do you mean by this?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> Sorry, I don't understand.  What do you mean by this?



someone used up the current and possibly next years points already.


----------



## luv2vacation (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, how important is it to buy points at the resort that you will most likely want to go to - does the extra window (11 months out versus 7) really make a difference getting into, say, a place like Boardwalk or Beach Club Villas?  Or should I just buy points with the cheapest price and cheapest maintenance fees - will that work just as well?


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> Sorry, I don't understand.  What do you mean by this?



A seller is has is contract for sale and all of the points for 2007 and 2008 have been used. Yoo would have no pints available until 2009.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> Also, how important is it to buy points at the resort that you will most likely want to go to - does the extra window (11 months out versus 7) really make a difference getting into, say, a place like Boardwalk or Beach Club Villas?  Or should I just buy points with the cheapest price and cheapest maintenance fees - will that work just as well?



Be very careful...if you want VWL for Christmas, you need to own there as it is very hard to get in there at the 7 month window.

Do NOT buy VB or HHI unless you love it there.

I like OKW and SSR as the best buys.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> Also, how important is it to buy points at the resort that you will most likely want to go to - does the extra window (11 months out versus 7) really make a difference getting into, say, a place like Boardwalk or Beach Club Villas?  Or should I just buy points with the cheapest price and cheapest maintenance fees - will that work just as well?



If you cannot (or will not) book more than 7 months in advance of your stay, then buy the cheapest combo of maintenance fees/buy-in cost/expiration date.

If you truly DO NOT CARE where you stay as long as it is at a DVC resort at WDW, then again, buy then either buy the cheapest combo of maintenance fees/buy-in cost/ expiration cost OR buy where you would not mind staying.

If you plan to travel at busy DVC times, such as Oct-Dec or holidays, esp. NYE, you can plan at 11 months out and you want to stay at BCV, BWV or VWL or club level at AKV, then buy at the resort at which you want to stay to get the home booking advantage.

We bought directly from DVC in 2005 at BWV because we wanted to stay mostly at BWV and could plan, more or less, at 11 months out.  We paid a premium over the same number of points at SSR, but we have been very happy with our BWV points, with all of our stay booked in BW view or standard view units to save points.

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 21, 2007)

The lowest prices I've seen from a reputable broker, are through Seth Nock.


----------



## luv2vacation (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for all of the information.  Another question - Does anyone own two DIFFERENT home resorts (points packages at 2 different resorts in 1 name).  If you do, can you use your home resort advantage to book 11 months out to get a particular resort but then use a combination of points from _both_ resorts to 'pay' for the stay?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 22, 2007)

You can only use up to the number of points owned at a particular resort to book for the home resort advantage.  However, you can use banked and borrowed points for booking during the home resort advantage.  So if you own 25 points at one resort, you can possibly use 75 points to book at that resort during the home resort booking period. 25 banked from last year, the current year's 25 and then 25 borrowed from next year.

Another piece of advice on those small contracts is to be wary of negotiating.  They go super fast.  During the time it may take to make and offer and have the seller counter offer, a buyer can come through and offer the full price and you are out of luck.  So do your research first and know what you want to pay.

Lisa


----------

